# Is there a list of all the proxy numbers Uber uses?



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So I'm getting all these ridiculous spam calls where they spoof the number. To fight it I'd like to set my phone to only allow contacts to ring through to me. The problem in doing that is with Uber they use a bunch of proxy phone numbers for the passenger to call me.

Is there a list available anywhere of all the numbers Uber uses so I can whitelist them?


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

As far as I know, each market has its own proxy numbers. I have a list of the 100 known numbers used for the Chicago area.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SJCorolla said:


> As far as I know, each market has its own proxy numbers. I have a list of the 100 known numbers used for the Chicago area.


Great. Good news if you actually post them.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Great. Good news if you actually post them.


I can send by private message. Uber might not like seeing the numbers posted and change them.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> So I'm getting all these ridiculous spam calls where they spoof the number. To fight it I'd like to set my phone to only allow contacts to ring through to me. The problem in doing that is with Uber they use a bunch of proxy phone numbers for the passenger to call me.
> 
> Is there a list available anywhere of all the numbers Uber uses so I can whitelist them?


I doubt there's a list but I save each number Uber uses. Over 60 of them in my area so far.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Be sure to save them as Passenger Calling Do Not Answer in your contacts.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> So I'm getting all these ridiculous spam calls where they spoof the number. To fight it I'd like to set my phone to only allow contacts to ring through to me. The problem in doing that is with Uber they use a bunch of proxy phone numbers for the passenger to call me.
> 
> Is there a list available anywhere of all the numbers Uber uses so I can whitelist them?


I avoid this problem by having a data-only plan for my main phone and using Google Voice as my driver account number. No spam calls; Google filters them out very well.

On my Lyft phone I have a cheap data and voice plan, but I just set it to block all incoming calls. I don't see any reason to answer calls from Lyft pax.


----------

